# Wilcom ES 2006 Help! Column Width?



## darz1984 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Having finally upgraded my embroidery software, i've found myself a bit lost!

When embroidering 10mm letters for example, what should the column width be? I cant seem to get it to look sharp!

Also, does anyone know any websites wityh good tutorials?

Thanks


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I just looked at the Wilcom website and it shows free online training for their software.


----------



## darz1984 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm not actually using it yet, just had a play about with it breifly this AM. Will have a look at that this evening.

Thanks


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

The column width of the letters will depend upon which font you are embroidering...some are thicker than others. That said, you can manipulate the width of the letters with the pull compensation and column width settings. I tend to use edge run these days if the width of the letter will allow it and I use a .3 setting for the edge run and the edge run seems to give the satin stitch something to grab onto. Density settings around 85 or 80% for the satin stitches.


----------



## holcomb (Dec 5, 2007)

Check the "auto spacing" box. Use 100% on small text and 90% on larger text. This feature will adjust the spacing for you.


----------



## deanh (Feb 17, 2007)

I have been trying to learn this program recently I can get it to look fine on tshirts and sweatshirts but when i try the same text on a polo shirt the stiching seems to disapear I run the edge run and change the pull compensation but after several dozen attemps it seems to be getting worse not better?


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

If the polo shirt is a pique polo shirt...are you using a solvy topcoat? Life is so much better if you use solvy with a pique material. Really, other than using solvy I wouldn't do anything different between a t-shirt and a pique polo.

Dave

pictures of the problem?


----------

